# فيلا رائعة اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , مساقط افقية وقطاعات وواجهات وتفاصيل ونماذج ابواب وشبابيك



## z_abc_001 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

اقدم لكم فيلا رائعة اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , مساقط افقية وقطاعات وواجهات وتفاصيل ونماذج ابواب وشبابيك .

للتحميل اضغط على اللينك التالي:

http://uploading.com/files/a31m9a6f/Villa by CAD Completed Shop Drawing.zip








الملف بدون باسوورد

---


----------



## ttitto (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الامام


----------



## Darky (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريمهل يمكنك رفع الملف مرة اخرىلانه تم حذفه من الموقعشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## jojolove (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Darky قال:


> اخي الكريمهل يمكنك رفع الملف مرة اخرىلانه تم حذفه من الموقعشكرا جزيلا لك


ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## eng dolly (11 أكتوبر 2012)

والنبي ارفعه تاني يتوبك ثواب عشان ده حيفيدني اوييي


----------



## smsm55 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

برجاء اعادة رفع المشروع مرة اخري
كل لما ادخل عل مشروع تنفيذية الاقي صلاحيته انتهت


----------



## emadfahmy59 (17 مايو 2015)

ياريت تعملوا رابط تانى شغال


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (16 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ghassan aleisamy (21 يونيو 2016)

ياريت تعملوا رابط تانى شغال


----------

